# GKA with blind transmissions to ships in port



## Manchester (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it my imagination or did GKA offer a service to send blind transmissions to ships who had gone QTP. Seem to remember trying to read some myself but with poor power supplies and noise from cranes + QRN did it really happen? Plus did we select the freq or did they set it up for you? Imagine 22mhz at the wrong time of the day(Had to have the run ashore obviously!) How did you QSL it? I know I'm getting old as we all are !!


----------



## Allan Pugh (Jan 7, 2012)

*GKA Blind Tx*

Yes - GKA did send blind transmissions. I think you could QSL when
you QTO'd or even by shore telex (from agents offices and the like).
From my memory you send GKA a TR with requested time and
frequency

Allan Pugh


----------



## Allan Pugh (Jan 7, 2012)

*GKA Blind Tx*

Yes - GKA did send blind transmissions. I think you could QSL when
you QTO'd or even by shore telex (from agents offices and the like).
You had to send a TR to GKA requesting time and frequency.

Allan Pugh


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I used the service a lot in the Gulf mid/late '70's...........Basrah, Khorramshahr,Bandar Abbas and such fun places as Aqaba, Jeddah and Dammam in the Red Sea.

Used shore tlx for QSL and tks.

The system worked well and by-passed the military junta's which was always
a source of satisfaction............which reminds me.......... i used the system on the South American coast too i think........but not as extensively.
I always felt sorry to have to "tack on" to traffic lists when back at sea..........the "service on demand" without QRYxx was a bit of a luxury one could get used to.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I remember it being advertised in ALRS.

It would certainly be useful for the gulf and other similar places.

If there was traffic for me on the list, I would often just bring the tx up in port and get the traffic - I normally only did this in Aussie, though...and never on tankers, obviously....


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Am I remembering correctly that GKA would also send blind telex messages (without error correction)
I remember having the telex chattering away in Khorramshahr and the gooks not being very happy.
It may have been other company ships at anchor relaying for me???


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

" gooks not being very happy"

That certainly "rings a bell" John.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Point 43 was the listed point in the station. It came equipped with a clipboard showing what ship, what transmitter and what time to broadcast. Somebody was always listed to do it. I remember doing quite a few broadcasts on nights.
The ship had to specify what frequency etc. I think we broadcast for 12 days but not sure about that. The ship would acknowledge receipt once they had sailed. British ships used it a lot but don't remember many foreign ones though of course the service was open to them as well.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

A really useful service and one which was greatly appreciated.

A belated "Thank you" to you Graham and all the lads at GKA.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

Graham P Powell said:


> Point 43 was the listed point in the station. It came equipped with a clipboard showing what ship, what transmitter and what time to broadcast. Somebody was always listed to do it. I remember doing quite a few broadcasts on nights.
> The ship had to specify what frequency etc. I think we broadcast for 12 days but not sure about that. The ship would acknowledge receipt once they had sailed. British ships used it a lot but don't remember many foreign ones though of course the service was open to them as well.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Hi Graham,

during 1980-1983 was in Persian Gulf onboard several NITC-managed Iranian Tankers, among others on "Mokran/EPBJ" (ex British Neath) in 1982, full loaded with Kerosene, destination Bandar Khomeini...

During our passages in north- and southbound convoys from Busher to Bandar Khomeini/Bandar Mashar and vice versa, the Radio Room was sealed by military authorities, because attacks were expected from Iraqi Helicopters equipped with Radio Homing Exocet Missiles starting from an offshore oil rig close to the Al Faw Peninsula.

Fact was, we were about three to four weeks without Short Wave Radio Communications, 
VHF Traffic via Irianian Coaststations to international destinations were useless due to lack of international lines.

So i asked Norddeich/DAN if they let me participate in their so-called "Blind Traffic Service",
but they refused due to national reasons in a stucked-up manner: NO WAY Men, German Ships only!

GKA wasn't that snobbish: Sure, no problem OM, give me your details (qss etc.), QSL once if you are outside the warzone.

So I informed our Hamburg Branch to route all traffic until further notice exclusively via GKA.

Fortunately, a few weeks before, I bought a Sony ICF-2001 portable receiver in Dubai.
Lo and behold, this little gewgaw was absolute helpful for me. 

During our trips on the so-called "Exocet Alley", this Receiver enabled me to monitor
GKA's A1-frequencies, no one of the messages get lost!

A belated "Thank You" also from my side to you Graham and to all the others to be concerned with!

73/EimbTrader


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I delighted we were able to be of some assistance. The service was open to any ship. I can remember the Mokran and those other Iranian vessels whose names started with Arya..... It later became Iran......
GKA might have been an old fashioned place in many respects but I felt we offered a good service and we certainly knew how to shift some traffic. 
All the best
rgds
Graham Powell (GKA 1975 to 1996)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Certainly the most respected station in the world.


----------

